# Starting a Fluval EBI tank



## Big BroBlo (Nov 20, 2010)

HI there:

I started a new tank (Fluval EBI Tank) 6 days ago. 

It's 8 Gallon, with a lots of plants. I used Nutrafin's Cycle to start and the Shrimp safe to conditioned the water. It has no fish in it yet. However, I "borrowed" some filter materials from my etablished tank to kick start the cycle.

I started to test the water since day three, and I've already gotten readings for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate as follows:

Ammonia = 1.5 mg/l
Nitrite = 0.8 mg/l
Nitrate = 10 or 0 mg/l (Morning) and 20 or 40 (Late in the afternoon)
PH = 6.5
GH = 5 dKH 
KH = 2 dKH

Are the readings normal? The readings are steady since day three. However, when I started my community tank a few years back, I remember the readings were normal back then, first I got Ammonia, then Nitrite, then Nitrate, I never got everything at once. A couple things I did differently are:

1. Borrow material from my establish tank.
2. Fishless cycling. I've been adding a couple of shrimp food daily.

I am a little worried about it, cause I have never manage a small tank like that before, and I know for keeping shrimp, I must maintain good water quality to success. Can anyone give me a little advice? 

Look forward to hear from you! *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Since nothing is in the tank to generate ammonia, my guess is your tap must have a small amount of it. The cycle cannot start without an ammonia source. The nutrifin product does not have ammonia. This is what comes from fish or an ammonia you yourself dose the tank with.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey i was wondering,whats your overall reaction to this tank?I want one and am planning to get it but i want to know if its worth the money.


----------



## Big BroBlo (Nov 20, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Hey i was wondering,whats your overall reaction to this tank?I want one and am planning to get it but i want to know if its worth the money.


I like it. It's serves the purpose for keeping dwarf shrimps. I was thinking of getting the Fluval Edge a while ago, but I didn't because it looks nice but not really pratical. So glad the EBI tank hits the market a few weeks ago. It's not as stylish, but I can see it will last for years. The only thing I wasn't too happy about is that it didn't come with a heater. Other than that I am happy with it. Are you from Toronto too? If so, I know where to get 1 for $109, just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah i live in Easley,SC.Ill most likely have to order mine online.The heater issue,is there room for the cord through the glass lid?I think it will be nice on the bedstand.Or move my Albis off the end table in the living room.......

Sorry trailing off on thought.Thanks for the info,good to find out from someone else how something is,ya know?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Is this the nwe tank that fluval just acme out with, it looks nice but i jut done like the idea of an internal canister, seems pointless and space consuming, little pricey for what ur getting to


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats what i was thinking too but the filter looks nice and small.Shrimp dont need really big ones anyways.If nothing else it can be replaced with a sponge.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

My girl has a 5 gallon hex shrimp farm that she outgrew so i went wtih a 16 gallon bowfront, add everything up it cost me about 120$ for tank, eco complete, aquaclear 20,and 24'' dual t5 fixture. I think the bowfront looks just as good plus its double the size. Im a huge impulse buyer though so the odds are that i will have one of these sooner or later, just not with that filter in it.


----------



## Big BroBlo (Nov 20, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Nah i live in Easley,SC.Ill most likely have to order mine online.The heater issue,is there room for the cord through the glass lid?I think it will be nice on the bedstand.Or move my Albis off the end table in the living room.......
> 
> Sorry trailing off on thought.Thanks for the info,good to find out from someone else how something is,ya know?


NP at all. It actually has pre-cut holes on the plastic pieces which hold up the top glass, but only the two at the back and they are not that big, just enough for the wires.


----------



## Big BroBlo (Nov 20, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> Is this the nwe tank that fluval just acme out with, it looks nice but i jut done like the idea of an internal canister, seems pointless and space consuming, little pricey for what ur getting to


This is my first internal canister, so I'm still waiting to see if it's work well. Anyway, the internal filter it's what a lot of on line shrimp farms recommended, not too sure why? Anyway, we'll see what happen.


----------



## MagicMan (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone know who has these in stock online?


----------

